# spice rub for salmon



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Hello!

Hubby and I recently relocated from Seattle area to Phoenix area. With Copper River season opening later this week we find ourselves hopelessly homesick. We are optimistic we will find some here locally though...

Beyone making it at home, we used to go to a restaurant in our neighborhood that made it in a sugar-spice rub that was sooo good...does anyone have any recipes for something like this they can share?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Ziggy..Copper River Salmon is supposed to be here next week? They just had a piece on the news about Larry's Market last year bringing it in on an Alaskan Air flight with a police motorcade! Was the restaurant you frequented in Seattle one of Tom Douglas'? Maybe Ettas? I bought his cookbook and I think there his spice rub is in there...I'll give it a check and post.

[ May 14, 2001: Message edited by: SeattleDeb ]


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Hi Seattle Deb

I knew it was about time for it so I checked the Larry's site yesterday...May 17 is the big day this year. I wanted to be sure the season was open before I started bugging the folks at the local "gourmet" grocery here(can't find a fishmonger to save my life down here!)

It was actually the Foghorn in Kirkland where we used to go(though now that you mention it I am also homesick for a stroll through the market and a meal at Etta's...sigh...)...we lived very close and when we couldn't face the bridge after work(we were lucky enough that our commutes were only about 10 minutes from our house in Kirkland so we tried to avoid the bridge during rush hour if we could) we could pop down there for salmon in this spice rub....I think it's the only thing we have ever had there but it was pretty darn good, particularly on the Copper River! ummmmmm....

If there is one in the cookbook I'd be very appreciative if you could share it...!

And yes the weather is terribly different( and I do mean terrible now that it's summer!) here! Hope you are enjoying a somewhat pleasant spring with lots of blooming color...I love this time of year there!

[ May 14, 2001: Message edited by: ziggy ]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Try this:

*Pit-Roasted Salmon *

Here's Tony's recipe for pit-roasted salmon, as featured on New York Live!

Ingredients:

For the salmon spice rub:

3 tbsp firmly packed brown sugar
2 tbsp paprika
2 tsp kosher salt
1-1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 tsp chopped fresh thyme

To finish the dish:

Six 7 ounce salmon fillets
Olive oil

Preparation:

*Fire up the grill.
*To make the spice rub, combine the brown sugar, paprika, salt, pepper and thyme in a small bowl.
*Coat both sides of the salmon fillets with the rub.
*Brush the grill and fish with oil.
*Grill over direct heat, covered, with the vents open. When the salmon is marked by the grill, flip the fish and finish cooking. For medium-rare salmon, the total grilling time is around 10 minutes, depending on the heat. The sugar in the spice rub can burn easily so monitor the fish closely.

From: http://cbsnewyork.com/tony/StoryFold...011134924_html


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Glad cchiu posted this, I checked Tom Douglas' cookbook and it wasn't in there, probably because he sells it at the restaurants and grocery stores?


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Thanks cchiu I'll try that one. I tried one MOnday night on some fresh salmon...it was brown sugar, paprika, cayenne, coriander, and cinnamon. It was pretty good...hotter than the one we remember from Seattle but still tasty.

Seattle Deb, I figured as much. I found Tom Douglas' website and noticed he sells his rubs there as well...oh well!

Now to find some Copper River....ummm....


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Ziggy, can you post your rub mix recipe with the cinnamon? Thanks!!


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

here you go! 

2 tsp cinnmon
2 tsp paprika
1 tsp cayenne
1 tsp salt
2 tsp sugar( calls for white...i used brown)
2 tsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp coriander

I don't like things real spicy so I cut the cayenne in half and it was just right for me...had a little ooomph but not too much...but I am a weenie about spicy things!

This was more than enough for a 1lb filet we threw on the grill. 

Did Larry's get the salmon in today like promised?! ( how is cherry season anticipated to be this year...is the lack of water affecting things... i'm going to miss our expedition to go picking but i hear rumor there's somewhere south of us here where they grow cherries...)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

ziggy & SeattleDeb,

This is obviously most likely a variation on what you are looking for. When and if you try it, let us know how it turns out! 


[ May 17, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------

